# The reason for a 9 inch motor on a Go Kart



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

Good grief. That controller is twice as big as the one in my car! And those batteries are higher voltage than my pack. And I think they hold as much energy.

It's kinda fun to watch him try to steer in his first takeoff.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

nuts...would be cool to see this setup in a two wheel stand up scooter...


----------

